# Jackson M. è dell'Atletico. Il Milan su Bacca, Luiz Adriano o Dzeko



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma. 

Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.


Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-...-un-passo-dallatletico-madrid-vt29327-10.html


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Bacca e Luiz Adriano non li commento nemmeno

Dzeko da quando è andato al City è peggiorato e non di poco. Andava preso anni fa, ma noi ovviamente se non sono cariatidi non ci piacciono


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Giugno 2015)

Mi andrebbero bene tutti e tre, ma SOLO con la CERTEZZA di avere IBRA


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

fossi in Mr Bee interromperei subito le trattative per l'ingresso in società. Ha offerto una cifra spropositata per il 48 %,ma butterebbe solo dei soldi se la squadra continuasse a venire ridicolizzata in ogni sede,come accaduto finora.

La nostra fortuna è che sono degli incompetenti ormai,non riusciranno a prendere nemmeno Bacca. E menomale direi


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

C'è da impazzire con questi qui. Ci stanno umiliando fino alla fine.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Pretendo domani una conferenza stampa da parte della Società che dia delle spiegazioni in merito alla vicenda a NOI tifosi (scusate il maiuscolo).


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Ok, la smetto. Per me questo mercato è finito. Ci vediamo a Settembre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Direi che tra quei nomi l'unico che accetterei è Dzeko, persino più forte di Martinez. Non è reduce da una buona stagione, ma sinceramente il valore del giocatore è indubbio. Il problema è strapparlo al City.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Come si fa a guardare la prima pagina della Gazzetta senza provare un senso di nausea misto a collera e depressione ?


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca e Luiz Adriano non li commento nemmeno
> 
> Dzeko da quando è andato al City è peggiorato e non di poco. Andava preso anni fa, ma noi ovviamente se non sono cariatidi non ci piacciono




Perfetto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...




sotto l'articolo di Martinez mi pare di leggere di un retroscena sui soldi di Bee che non sono ancora arrivati


----------



## raducioiu (21 Giugno 2015)

Tra quei tre il meno peggio per me è Dzeko, però ho forti dubbi sullo Dzeko attuale...



Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è da impazzire con questi qui. Ci stanno umiliando fino alla fine.


Questa per me è l'Istanbul del calciomercato rossonero. Vincitori annunciati su due trattative: fallite entrambe nel giro di una manciata di ore.


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



E' FINITA. SIAMO MORTI E SEPOLTI. Chiedo scusa a tutti quelli che avevano sin da subito fiutato lo schifo che sarebbe accaduto per aver letto i loro commenti pensando che fossero stupidi fino a non più di 2 giorni fa. Siamo FALLITI su tutta la linea. Pensiamo a costruire una squadra ALMENO da europa league perchè anche fare questo non sarà facile...mi spiace per tutti quelli che ci credevano come me e si sono illusi.


----------



## gabuz (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Sembriamo il cane che, dal basso verso l'alto, guarda il padrone con la speranza che gli lanci qualcosa da mangiare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Giugno 2015)

Io dico solamente: occhio a Destro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Come possono fare finta di niente ora? Qualcuno deve pagare.


----------



## Clarence84 (21 Giugno 2015)

Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani



Non è stato fatto niente? Cose assurde. 
In settimana le visite mediche cit. storica.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Mi dispiace aver avuto ragione. Mai come oggi avrei goduto nell'aver torto marcio. Avevo già scritto stamane che questa é la morte del Milan. Siamo nel punto più basso. Davvero essere con i libri in tribunale sarebbe meglio. Almeno sai che se qualcuno ti prende cercherà di avere un minimo progetto per avere almeno visibilità. E alla peggio non soffriamo più come in questo modo. A vedere 11 zozzoni allenati da incompetenti. Io davvero sono esausto.
Forza Milan.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani



Non abbiamo mai voluto prendere Martinez altrimenti ci saremmo ovviamente tutelati.
È tutto finto, a partire dal nostro presidente.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani




L'avevo scritto in tutti i modi che era una trattativa fittizia. In nessuna realtá tu chiudi una trattativa senza un pezzo scritto. Nessuna.


----------



## Victorss (21 Giugno 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani



Basta ragazzi. Io chiudo qui per qualche giorno non ce la faccio..l'umiliazione è insopportabile..peccato perchè mi stavo divertendo questa è una bellissima comunità. MA devo disintossicarmi e tornare alla realtà.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

E detto tra noi, se hanno qualche spicciolo, lo buttassero su Gabbiadini, che almeno ha giocato già con sinisa ed ha sicuramente più potenziale di questi zozzoni. E costerà sicuramente di meno. Anzi spero che sinisa lo chieda espressamente.


----------



## zico (21 Giugno 2015)

la depressione oggi è grande lo stato peggiorerà quando capiremo che sarà matri in nostro acquisto principale


----------



## 666psycho (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...




hanno ottenuto la firma durante la copa america? dubito 

Cmq se Galliani vuole farsi perdonare deve prendere Cavani o Benzema


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Sono scioccato.

E c'è chi aveva dei tentennamenti su Martinez. 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa per me è l'Istanbul del calciomercato rossonero. Vincitori annunciati su due trattative: fallite entrambe nel giro di una manciata di ore.


Probabile. Oggi il fallimento è totale.

Per una settimana si sono letti grandi nomi. Ora il livello sta scendendo rapidamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Che delusione...asfaltati in tutto e per tutto.... Di Marzio sul suo Twitter si stupiva di come il Milan non si fosse cautelato almeno con una scrittura privata per Jackson... anche a me pare che ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire da dilettanti. Oltre a quelli citati, Di Marzio dice che verra' fatto un tentativo anche per Cavani



Pazzesco. Questi sono in pura malafede


----------



## zico (21 Giugno 2015)

E se nei prossimi giorni leggeremo di trattative ed annunci su milan channel non credeteci siamo su scherzi a parte


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Che vadano a nascondersi. 
E prima di farlo dovrebbero incorniciare ed appendere sui corridoi di Casa Milan l'epica foto del duo Fester-Lucas in jet. 
Roba da tramandare ai posteri...


----------



## Ciora (21 Giugno 2015)

Nei miei sogni c'è un passo indietro pubblico da parte di Mr Bee con tanto di conferenza stampa. 

Berlusconi sarebbe s*******to clamorosamente come mai prima nella sua vita. Sarebbe il suo punto più basso e sarebbe con le spalle al muro costretto a vendere a qualche altro gruppo. E' la fine che merita quest'uomo e tutta la cricca di nani e ballerine che ha intorno.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Alternative pessime...ridicole...
Madò che fine....che fine....


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è stato fatto niente? Cose assurde.
> In settimana le visite mediche cit. storica.


Ma a questo punto la storia di aspettare le visite mediche è falsa. 

Stando a quanto abbiamo appreso dai giornali, l'Atl Madrid si è praticamente inserito non più di 48 ore fa, riuscendo a chiudere in maniera quasi definitiva (sono già alle firme). 
Loro riescono a visitarlo durante la coppa america e quelli del Milan no?


----------



## Tahva (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Povero Milan, come sei ridotto. Ma quando finirà tutto questo? Ogni anno penso che non possiamo scendere più in basso, ed ora siamo all'apogeo del ridicolo. Spero almeno non si possa scendere più in basso di così, anche se sembra ci sia sempre un nuovo modo di stupirmi. Il barile è finito e qua stiamo veramente scavando.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Alternative pessime...ridicole...
> Madò che fine....che fine....



Non sono nemmeno alternative.
Sono nomi a caso buttati la senza cognizione di causa.

La cosa tristemente imbarazzante è che non saranno nemmeno questi gli acquisti.
C'è il ritorno di Matri e Destro che ancora pascola ramingo senza meta visto che a Roma non lo vogliono.
Senza contare Pazzini che è uno dei pochi eletti che ha raggiunto i 100 gol in serie A.

Occhio.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



mi viene da vomitare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine si è tornati alla "normalità" degli ultimi anni, era veramente strano che all'improvviso si comprasse quello e quell'altro... A sto giro mi ero illuso pure io devo ammettere.

D'altronde se veramente fai progetti con grandi giocatori non prendi Mihalovic come allenatore dopo il no di Ancelotti. Questa scelta toccava proprio con i proclami del mercato successivi.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.



Qualcuno mi spiega questo passaggio?
Il Milan "paga" la clausola rescissoria, il giocatore è d'accordo e si attendono solo le visite mediche perché attualmente il giocatore è in Sud America. Poi arriva l'Atletico, "paga" e c'è già la firma? Come accadono certe cose? Il giocatore non aveva già accettato la nostra proposta?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2015)

Ah, com'era poi la storia dell'abbonamento allo stadio e della fiducia?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega questo passaggio?
> Il Milan "*paga*" la clausola rescissoria, il giocatore è d'accordo e si attendono solo le visite mediche perché attualmente il giocatore è in Sud America. Poi arriva l'Atletico, "paga" e c'è già la firma? Come accadono certe cose? Il giocatore non aveva già accettato la nostra proposta?





Il discorso è fa cile, Galliani gli ha detto che devono aspettare i soldi di Bee. Posso capire le perplessità di Jackson, oltretutto manco giocavamo la Champions.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Giugno 2015)

Ripeto: è tutto un bluff!! Ci stanno prendendo per il cu...sedere per l ennesima volta!!!!


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Le alternative sono per forza quelle visto che c'è rimasto poco e nulla, Jackson Martinez era di gran lunga il miglior attaccante prendibile sulla piazza. Forse ci sarebbe anche Lacazette ma vedo che non se lo filano proprio.
Comunque presumo che nei prossimi giorni daremo vita ad un derby italiano con la Roma per Bacca, e perderemo anche quello. A quel punto rimarrebbero Luiz Adriano (mediocre, mai uscito dal campionato ucraino e mai preso in considerazione dalla nazionale) e Dzeko (quest'ultimo noto ora che quest'anno 6 gol in 32 partite, non male). 
Siamo messi talmente male che ci tocca sperare nell'arrivo Bacca. Lo vedrei bene in coppia con Ibra (che ovviamente non arriverà).


----------



## alcyppa (21 Giugno 2015)

Io comunque in tutta onestà non saprei nemmeno chi accidenti prendere come centravanti anche presupponendo (per assurdo) di avere i soldi.
Cavani è del PSG, che se non vuole privarsene non c'è offerta che tenga, e Higuain andrà a giocarsi la Champions da qualche parte (Arsenal).

Tralasciando che non impazzisco per nessuno dei due, chi cavolo c'è che ti fa SICURAMENTE fare il salto di qualità?
Dzeko, Jovetic, Bacca, Lukaku, Luiz Adriano (non so nemmeno perchè l'ho incluso nella lista) etc.. è tutta robetta che non ti assicura nulla.


È solo per dire naturalmente, tanto già si sa che il nostro futuro prevedere Destro o Immobile, ma era per capire se c'è qualche nome che mi sfugge in questo momento di depressione calcistica.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> hanno ottenuto la firma durante la copa america? dubito
> 
> Cmq se Galliani vuole farsi perdonare deve prendere Cavani o Benzema



perdonare???? al limite può solo limitare i danni. Ma quei due sono assolutamente impossibili.


----------



## Iblahimovic (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Non aspettavano altro


----------



## Love (21 Giugno 2015)

a questo punto Dzeko...per 12/15 mln te lo prendi ed è un giocatore che può fare ancora tanto....anche se ripeto dipendesse da me prenderei il chicharito dal real...


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2015)

Boh, a sto punto i soldi non ci sono secondo me, almeno x ora...

Comunque "martinez è stato preso piantatela con sto pessimismo, e arriverà anche kondo" ... Vedo vedo....


----------



## Dany20 (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma per Ibra non se ne parla più?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma per Ibra non se ne parla più?



Non farti fregare un altra volta ... Anche Ibra sono solo schifose bugie


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma per Ibra non se ne parla più?


Ibra????? ibra dopo quello che ha visto rinnova col psg fino al 2090


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma per Ibra non se ne parla più?



Probabile che ci fosse la possibilità, ma Ancelotti e Ibra hanno annusato che non c'erano prospettive di grande mercato, e da persone intelligenti ci hanno ripensato..


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2015)

E' un incubo. Mi hanno tolto ogni parola.
Rimpiango quelle estati tranquille in cui ci si esaltava per il Bonaventura o il Baselli di turno.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Tutto giusto. Tutto ben fatto.

Abbiamo sepolto e cacago sopra bandiere come Maldini,Seedorf e Inzaghi.
Abbiamo mamdato via Ibrahimovic e Thiago, che partirono con l'amaro in bocca.
Gente come Rami, che si é pagato mezzo milione di cartellino di tasca sua, e Taarabt,.che ci ha aspettato inutilmente un anno, é stata, per il primo, messa ai margini del proogetto, e per il secondo, snobbato come l'ultimo dei costant e birsa vari. Ok non sono campioni, ma.Taarabt attualmente sarebbe il più forte in rosa e Rami è il miglior difensore.
Boateng non veniva da stagioni felici, ma é un vero milanista e da noi avrebbe dato il 100%.

Da me si dice "se sputi per aria ti ritorna", e noi di belle sputazze al cielo ne abbiamo buttate a secchi negli ultimi anni, ed ora ecco sta bella pioggia di gloria.
Chi é causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

D'ALTRO CANTO.... Martinez e Kondombia non sono gli unici giocatori al mondo.
Abbiamo perso 2 battaglie importanti, ma la guerra non é finita.
"É finita si dice alla fine", speriamo di dirlo davvero alla fine, col sorriso, e speriamo che questi soldi arrivino.

Io non dispero, di talenti ce ne sono a migliaia. Per esempio Felipe anderson, Kondombia, Salah, Imbula, l'anno scorso non sapevamo nemmeno chi fossero....

Ad ogni modo,.galliani e berlusconi INCOMMENTABILI. Applausi per voi.

Ps: scusate i vari errori e punti buttati a caso ma ho le mani grandi e la tastiera dello smartphone piccola ahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Giugno 2015)

Se prendono il Geco mi sta bene, come mi starebbe bene un Toni. I colombiani hanno un pessimo record con noi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Giugno 2015)

riprendo un commento trovato su Fb che rende bene l'idea della situazione che stiamo vivendo e come mi sento
"Credo che la mezza giornata di oggi la si possa paragonare ai sette minuti di Istanbul."
Pazzesco, veramente pazzesco e assurdo quello che è successo oggi


----------



## Reblanck (21 Giugno 2015)

Dopo questo ditemi come si fa a dare fiducia a questa società...
Se scrivo quello che penso mi bannano a vita e sto anche cominciando a pensare che i soldi non ci sono !
Ennesima presa per i fondelli.


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2015)

Delusione, sconcerto e preoccupazione. Non è tanto l'aver perduto Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez, ottimi giocatori ma con alternative nei loro ruoli, quanto la sensazione che dietro questi due eventi ci sia la percezione, netta ed evidente, di un ponte di comando che stia cedendo. Stanchezza, anzianità, improvvisazione, che si traducono in scarsa programmazione, poca lucidità e tempestività, assenza di collaborazione tra dirigenti. Agiscono come se un domani non ci fosse per loro, ma anche per il Milan. La vicenda Martinez non ha eguali nella storia: giocatore annunciato da entrambi i club, con un accordo trovato con il giocatore, ma senza un documento impegnativo tra le parti, particolare decisivo se è vero che l'assenza di questa formalità ha consentito ad un altro club di inserirsi agevolmente e di chiudere. Lo stesso pertugio lasciato nell'accordo con il procuratore di Kondgobia, e gli altri ad infilarsi ed agire lestamente. Leggerezze inconcepibili per dirigenti di questo livello. Galliani ha riportato insuccessi da cui non si riprenderà più: ha 71 anni a luglio, con un mercato, quello internazionale dei giocatori di primo livello, che, lo dicono i fatti, dimostra di non conoscere come un tempo, soprattutto come dinamiche e comportamenti, e mi riferisco ai rapporti con i procuratori, abili a determinare le strategie di mercato degli stessi club interessati ai loro assistiti. Jackson era il "suo" giocatore, cercato per anni, ma il ritardo nella sua contrattualizzazione ha indispettito ed insospettito il suo procuratore, che ha deciso di levare le tende ed accasarsi altrove. Galliani ovviamente non cede posizioni di comando: troppi interessi lo legano a Fininvest perché ciò accada. La collaborazione con Lucas è finora fallimentare ed ambigua, come la collaborazione tra Berlusconi e Taechaubol (ma questa è un'altra storia, forse anche peggiore). Può darsi che, come spesso accade, il corso degli eventi cambi per un trauma o una rivoluzione, che infine travolga e distrugga rendite di posizione consolidate e indichi la strada del cambiamento. Nel caso di Galliani, non più adeguato ai compiti che gli vengono richiesti, potrebbe essere meno improbabile di quanto non si pensi. Alla fine della fiera delle parole (solo quelle purtroppo, e cominciano ad essere tante), un dato: mancano dodici giorni al raduno, e Sinisa Mihajlovic è senza una squadra. Al confronto, Pippo Inzaghi pare un uomo privilegiato dalla sorte. Berlusconi che ne pensa?


----------



## 666psycho (21 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> perdonare???? al limite può solo limitare i danni. Ma quei due sono assolutamente impossibili.




niente è impossibile, tutto si compra...


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



tra i tre ovviamente Dzeko, gli altri due sono mediamente scarsi per me.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Sono anni, ripeto ancora, che vediamo di cosa sono capaci ed io ero convintissimo che non avremmo preso nessuno dei due.

In teoria avremmo 75 mln per un centrocampista ed una punta.....in teoria potremmo andare su altri top (Suma cit. che squallido), però so come andrà a finire penso. Luiz Adriano doveva essere il terzo di Ibra e JM, invece ora è l'opzione principale. 

Ho una rabbia incredibile, mai come ora sono così deluso e mi vergogno di essere rappresentato da Galliani e compagnia; ma la cosa che più mi fa rabbia e che non ci mettono la faccia, non ho più parole e non so più come insultarli. 

La Curva Sud se avesse gli attributi farebbe una forte contestazione ed un duro comunicato ufficiale, ma questi qui sicuro si faranno sentire il 3 settembre a mercato chiuso.

Ragazzi, ho passato due giorni a gioire illuso che fosse cambiato tutto, invece è cambiato tutto in peggio, se verranno spesi soldi saranno spesi male perchè ormai vanno su chi capita.

Addio Milan


----------



## wildfrank (21 Giugno 2015)

Vado controcorrente....potrebbe essere un bluff: se Galliani fosse in buona fede di aver lavorato bene, pretenda di vedere l'agente di JM.

SE NO VADA A CASA !!!!!!


----------



## Giangy (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Sarà dura prendere anche questi tre... perché Bacca ha una clausola da 30 milioni, per Luiz Adriano lo Shaktar Doneks vuole almeno 12 milioni, se si prende prima della scadenza del contratto, e Dzeko il Manchester City difficilmente vende


----------



## bambagias (21 Giugno 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Tutto ben fatto.
> 
> Abbiamo sepolto e cacago sopra bandiere come Maldini,Seedorf e Inzaghi.
> Abbiamo mamdato via Ibrahimovic e Thiago, che partirono con l'amaro in bocca.
> ...



D'accordo su tutta la linea.
Ci aggiungerei anche le figure di m***a con Leonardo e Braida.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Scommetto che chiunque arriverà sarà un bidone rispetto a Martinez.L' unico che accetterei, visto che i top di certo non vengono da noi,sarebbe Benteke che ha caratteristiche simili al colombiano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Sono senza parole questo mercato è il peggiore degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Doctore (21 Giugno 2015)

ma è ufficiale?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Giugno 2015)

Se ne vada a Parigi con 60 milioni e compri Cavani


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tra i tre ovviamente Dzeko, gli altri due sono mediamente scarsi per me.



Secondo me il tipo di giocatore che ci servirebbe se non fosse fatto di cristallo sarebbe Benteke dell'Aston Villa... Poi tra questi sicuramente l'unico davvero forte è Edin, e penso che costi anche molto meno rispetto a Bacca.
Se il City accettasse 30/40 milioni per lui e Jovetic (magari Jovetic in prestito con diritto) secondo me faremmo due bei colpi! (Poi non so se le cifre siano davvero queste)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se ne vada a Parigi con 60 milioni e compri Cavani


Sarebbe l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma è ufficiale?



Kondogbia o Martinez? Kondogbia ha gia sottoscritto il contratto con il Inter(perche il sig. Condom non li ha fatto firmare niente dopo l'intensa con il Milan), Martinez ideam, al momento ha sottoscrito niente ne con noi ne con altre squadre ma l'Atletico e pronto a chiudere e Galliani ha praticamente confermato tuttocio.


----------



## zico (21 Giugno 2015)

Con ieri siamo diventati la vergogna del calcio europeo , pensare ad acquisti nemmeno parlarne , forse arriverà qulcuno in prestito spacciato per campione .... . Ma secondo voi uno che per portare destro in prestito ha fatto la video cronaca del suo viaggio in treno ha la capacità di chiudere trattative serie ???? Ora come ora per dzeko gli chiedono 50 m. E parlo di dzeko non cr7


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



*Siamo tutti delusi, però ora basta. Si torna sul tema del topic e non verranno più permessi monologhi, altrimenti scatteranno richiami ed eventuali ban!*


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Dzeko mi pare abbia perso lo smalto dei tempi migliori, segna pochissimo. Bacca e Luiz sono scarsi. Perchè non puntare a questo punto su un giovane tipo Benteke o Mitrovic?


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Dzeko mi pare abbia perso lo smalto dei tempi migliori, segna pochissimo. Bacca e Luiz sono scarsi. Perchè non puntare a questo punto su un giovane tipo Benteke o Mitrovic?



Io sono sempre stato per i giovani, ma da noi rischiano il linciaggio. Non abbiamo una struttura tecnica che li faccia maturare e i tifosi se la prendono più con loro che con gli altri scarpari, vedasi caso De Sciglio e faraone che avevano cominciato benissimo e si sono persi.
Solo uno come Ibra con il suo strapotere tecnico, fisico e di personalità può garantire il successo, gli altri sono tutte scommesse.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'unica cosa da fare.



Magari. Ma se le parole di Galliani sono vere, allora forse non abbiamo questo budget enorme, ma forse, e dico forse, 75 milioni di spendere. Con un centrocampo e difesa da rifare viriamo su altri obiettivi. Per me, a questo punto diamo preferenza a giovani. Io comprerei Gabbiadini. Che é l'unico di queste generazione di Italiani giovani a essere potenzialmente forte. Evitiamo tutti questi javi moreno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se ne vada a Parigi con 60 milioni e compri Cavani


.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato per i giovani, ma da noi rischiano il linciaggio. Non abbiamo una struttura tecnica che li faccia maturare e i tifosi se la prendono più con loro che con gli altri scarpari, vedasi caso De Sciglio e faraone che avevano cominciato benissimo e si sono persi.
> Solo uno come Ibra con il suo strapotere tecnico, fisico e di personalità può garantire il successo, gli altri sono tutte scommesse.



Ibra ok ma non verrà mai onestamente. Il problema che gli altri nomi che circolano sonceramente sono preoccupanti... 30M per bacca sono buttati. È un giocatore all'apice che può solo che diminuire il suo valore, e in italia e soprattutto nel milan dubito riesca a fare quello fatto con il siviglia. Bisognerebbe fare come l'inter quando comprò icardi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2015)

Quest'anno pensavo davvero fosse l'anno buono per il riscatto, poi ieri è crollato il Mondo. Ora si parla di Bacca, giocatore che in realtà non mi dispiacerebbe. Giovane, veloce, dotato di ottima tecnica. Bisogna vedere quali sono le cifre che girano intorno al su nome.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma Martinez è già ufficiale al Atletico M ?


----------



## franck3211 (21 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ma Martinez è già ufficiale al Atletico M ?



nono.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ma Martinez è già ufficiale al Atletico M ?



Martinez se gli alzi l'ingaggio puoi riconvincerlo per me. Però vale la pena? E comunque il geometra mi sa che la domenica la passa al lago


----------



## franck3211 (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Martinez se gli alzi l'ingaggio puoi riconvincerlo per me. Però vale la pena? E comunque il geometra mi sa che la domenica la passa al lago



Guarda a mio parere conviene, la figuraccia a cui ti stai esponendo è troppo grande e poi le alternative sono di bassissimo livello o meglio solo Cavani è un giocatore vero ma irraggiungibile


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Guarda a mio parere conviene, la figuraccia a cui ti stai esponendo è troppo grande e poi le alternative sono di bassissimo livello o meglio solo Cavani è un giocatore vero ma irraggiungibile



Eh lo so.. purtroppo dopo Martinez c'è il 
deserto. Io piuttosto lo strapagherei perchè di alternative valide non ne vedo purtroppo. Che faccia come ha fatto Ausilio con Kondogbia, però ho numerosi dubbi soa in grado di rilanciare


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Sapete cosa, oltre Gabbiadini io prenderei Toni. Non sto scherzando, ne trollando. É ancora abbastanza in forma da garantirci un buon numero di goal e di superiorità aerea, anche sui corner avversari. E insieme a loro prenderei gabigol da far maturare senza subito responsabilità, sempre se non costa molto. I soldi veri li lascerei tutti tra centrocampo e difesa, dove secondo me devi investire forte. Poi se alla fine venisse pure Ibra, li staremmo bene. É un'idea che perseguirei.


----------



## sion (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa, oltre Gabbiadini io prenderei Toni. Non sto scherzando, ne trollando. É ancora abbastanza in forma da garantirci un buon numero di goal e di superiorità aerea, anche sui corner avversari. E insieme a loro prenderei gabigol da far maturare senza subito responsabilità, sempre se non costa molto. I soldi veri li lascerei tutti tra centrocampo e difesa, dove secondo me devi investire forte. Poi se alla fine venisse pure Ibra, li staremmo bene. É un'idea che perseguirei.



toni? ha 40 anni quasi


----------



## mark (21 Giugno 2015)

Per me possono fare quello che vogliono sti buffoni!! Io il Milan non lo seguirò più finché c'è gente del genere in società!! Tanti teatrini e prese per il e poi rispetto per noi tifosi 0!! Non ci meritano e per me possono anche morire!!
[MENTION=1108]mark[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa, oltre Gabbiadini io prenderei Toni. Non sto scherzando, ne trollando. É ancora abbastanza in forma da garantirci un buon numero di goal e di superiorità aerea, anche sui corner avversari. E insieme a loro prenderei gabigol da far maturare senza subito responsabilità, sempre se non costa molto. I soldi veri li lascerei tutti tra centrocampo e difesa, dove secondo me devi investire forte. Poi se alla fine venisse pure Ibra, li staremmo bene. É un'idea che perseguirei.



Toni avrebbe dovuto essere il titolare della nazionale in questo periodo, sicuramente è meglio di immobile e zaza che sono inguardabili.
Gabbiadini invece ha dei bei colpi, ma non si sa perché è la seconda scelta di tutti! a me piace Destro, secondo me in un ambiente giusto è l'attaccante più forte di questa scarsissima generazione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno pensavo davvero fosse l'anno buono per il riscatto, poi ieri è crollato il Mondo. Ora si parla di Bacca, giocatore che in realtà non mi dispiacerebbe. *Giovane*, veloce, dotato di ottima tecnica. Bisogna vedere quali sono le cifre che girano intorno al su nome.



Compie i 29 anni a Settembre


----------



## Reblanck (21 Giugno 2015)

Bacca è un flop lasciatelo perdere !
Cmq fino a che non viene ufficializzato il calciatore è meglio stare zitti e aspettare che poi va a finire che facciamo la fine di Kondogobia e Martinez,io purtroppo ci avevo fatto la bocca e sono rimasto deluso !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2015)

Questa è una figura epica. Incredibile.

Baccalà non lo voglio.


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2015)

Prima di Bacca preferisco Embolo, Gabigol, o qualunque giovane. Prima di Bacca preferisco persino Matri !! Ragazzi, Bacca è scarsissimo e vi lo dico io che l'ho visto parecchie volte... Anche i colombiani lo dicono, e è 29enne !


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Giugno 2015)

Per Martínez sono contenti, quelli del portò segnano solo in portohgallo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa, oltre Gabbiadini io prenderei Toni. Non sto scherzando, ne trollando. É ancora abbastanza in forma da garantirci un buon numero di goal e di superiorità aerea, anche sui corner avversari. E insieme a loro prenderei gabigol da far maturare senza subito responsabilità, sempre se non costa molto. I soldi veri li lascerei tutti tra centrocampo e difesa, dove secondo me devi investire forte. Poi se alla fine venisse pure Ibra, li staremmo bene. É un'idea che perseguirei.



La penso anch'io così, se non arrivasse Ibra prenderei a prescindere Toni, e gli affiancherei un giovane con potenziale da far crescere


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2015)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha tentato senza successo di convincere la Colombia a consentire le visite mediche per Martinez.


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia. 3 nomi da far accapponare la pelle.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha tentato senza successo di convincere la Colombia a consentire le visite mediche per Martinez.



Ma ancora con ste visite mediche? Adesso vogliono farci credere che il Milan ha perso Martinez per le visite mediche? E all'Atletico sono così fessi da mettere sotto contratto un giocatore senza prima farlo visitare?

Ma per piacere!


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Unico nome serio sarebbe Lacazette


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha tentato senza successo di convincere la Colombia a consentire le visite mediche per Martinez.



Ahahahahah la storia delle visite mediche entra di diritto nelle storielle più belle di quest'estate, assieme ai "salmoni che risalgono la corrente"


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La penso anch'io così, se non arrivasse Ibra prenderei a prescindere Toni, e gli affiancherei un giovane con potenziale da far crescere



Piuttosto di Bacca o Luiz Adriano mi prendo assolutamente Luca Toni, assolutamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con ste visite mediche? Adesso vogliono farci credere che il Milan ha perso Martinez per le visite mediche? E all'Atletico sono così fessi da mettere sotto contratto un giocatore senza prima farlo visitare?
> 
> Ma per piacere!


Giornalai amici dell'antennaro.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha tentato senza successo di convincere la Colombia a consentire le visite mediche per Martinez.



Ma non si vergognano ? ma quanti soldi prendono da Galliani questi servi per continuare a scrivere ste boiate ? ormai siamo ai livelli del 1984 di Orwell


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah la storia delle visite mediche entra di diritto nelle storielle più belle di quest'estate, assieme ai "salmoni che risalgono la corrente"



Ricorda i denti di Cissokho


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah la storia delle visite mediche entra di diritto nelle storielle più belle di quest'estate, assieme ai "salmoni che risalgono la corrente"



Noi con il Porto e le visite mediche siamo proprio "sfortunati". Cissokho docet.


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Tra tutti quelli il migliore è Dzeko. O meglio, è il meno peggio visto quanto è in calo. Luiz Adriano può essere solo una riserva. Quanto a Bacca, sono due anni che ha ottime medie realizzative, è veloce, ma non fa reparto da solo e perlopiù viene servito di continuo da gente come Banega, che non sarà Pirlo ma almeno è tecnico. Poi è il classico attaccante che fa tanti gol in Liga. Mi ricorda tantissimo Ricardo Oliveria, sia per le caratteristiche, sia per le modalità d'acquisto. (Ripiego una volta sfumato Torres per il prezzo del cartellino.)

Dunque auguriamoci tutto ma non Bacca. A questo punto rinforzerei gli altri reparti e tirerei avanti con Menez in attesa di qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...



Dzeko tutta la vita... Almeno ha nelle gambe i ritmi della Premier e ha dimostrato di più nella carriera. Incredibile come in un giorno si é ripassati nella melma più totale; stiamo anche peggio di prima perché avevamo intravisto uno spiraglio di rinascita e invece sta andando tutto a donne di facili costumi. Io comunque non mi fido più di questi pagliacci, e difficilmente cambierò opinione.


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2015)

Bacca sarebbe un buco sull'acqua clamoroso. Per Martinez peccato, è forte forte. 

Edin Dzeko a me piace da anni, ottimo centravanti.


----------



## Giangy (21 Giugno 2015)

Sempre meno alternative, infatti su Luiz Adriano da voci sembra che si sia fiondato anche il fenerbahce, oltre le squadre Russe


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez è un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ci sarebbe già la firma.
> 
> Il Milan è sprofondato in un vero e proprio incubo. Ma prova a cercare l'alternativa. Tre i nomi in ballo. Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, le alternative più credibili sarebbero Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Sky, invece, prende in considerazione anche la pista Edin Dzeko.
> 
> ...


Bacca  Lo vedo come degno erede di Ricardo Olivera. Luiz Adriano mi sa che non l'ho mai visto giocare, comunque non ce l'ho presente come tipo di giocatore.
Dzeko... anni fa mi piaceva un sacco, adesso non mi convince affatto, mi sembra si sia un po' perso. certo che a prezzo di saldo il discorso cambierebbe, ma se bisognasse sganciare 30 milioni o giù di lì lascerei perdere.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Giugno 2015)

solo un nome mi farebbe dimenticare il dispiacere:jovetic.

il resto non mi dice nulla...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2015)

Dzeko no raga pietà, Luiz scarso come pochi, Bacca giocatore misterioso.


Ma prendiamo Ibra e basta.


----------



## 7volte (21 Giugno 2015)

ibra!!!!!! Attorno a lui poi fai la squadra, abbiamo troppossimo bisogno dello svedese


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dzeko no raga pietà, Luiz scarso come pochi, Bacca giocatore misterioso.
> 
> 
> Ma prendiamo Ibra e basta.



Secondo me a parte Ibra di attaccanti migliori ce ne sono, basta pescare bene.

Già Benteke meglio di Dzeko è.


----------



## Jack14 (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a parte Ibra di attaccanti migliori ce ne sono, basta pescare bene.
> 
> Già Benteke meglio di Dzeko è.



Quoto benteke, e aggiungo lacazette. Peccato che il geometra preferisca bacca


----------



## Tobi (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma sinceramente io non schiferei la coppia Ibra Menez arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Quoto benteke, e aggiungo lacazette. Peccato che il geometra preferisca bacca



Anche a me piace Benteke però ho appena letto che ha una clausola da quasi 40 milioni di euro....


----------



## J&B (21 Giugno 2015)

Voglio fatti,non più chiacchiere.


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Quoto benteke, e aggiungo lacazette. Peccato che il geometra preferisca bacca



il geometra preferisce immobile, vedrai... comunque benteke, lacazette e ibra potrebbe andare. il solo problema che ibra dopo quanto successo ti sputa in faccia e gli altri due galliani non sa neanche che esistono.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)

*Mauro Suma a Top Calcio 24 ha appena ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente saltato.*


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma a Top Calcio 24 ha appena ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente saltato.*


anche se non lo diceva...qui l'unico che non salta è cravatta gialla


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma a Top Calcio 24 ha appena ufficializzato che Jackson Martinez è definitivamente saltato.*


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*


----------



## gianni r. (21 Giugno 2015)

E basta parametri zero però...


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



E' ovvio che non accettino. A parametro zero solo da Dicembre.

Non sembra cambiato nulla


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



Un altro come Honda?


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



vedo che stiamo tornando alla realtà.
Martinez-------->luiz adriano
kondogbia------>bertolacci

ottimo veramente ottimo.


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



Un'altro anno fuori dell'Europa. Vabbe


----------



## Reblanck (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



Ecco i nostri acquisti !

IL CONDOR E TORNATO !


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Il Condom proverà a prendere quel mezzo cesso di Dzeko


----------



## Snake (21 Giugno 2015)

ma a parte tutto, lo sanno che esistono anche le seconde punte? non è che devi prendere per forza un centravanti se son rimasti solo cessi.


----------



## varvez (21 Giugno 2015)

Quindi saltato ufficialmente Jackson Martinez?


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Quindi saltato ufficialmente Jackson Martinez?



sì.


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



Obiettivo importante quello degli attaccanti, ma propenderei per avviare i contatti per i centrocampisti. Qui le carenze sono fondamentali, specie se si va verso il "presidenziale" 4312.


----------



## 7sheva7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Prendere tanto per prendere non serve a niente adesso, Bacca-Adriano-Immobile, tutti giocatori che non risolvono proprio niente.
Se hai 120 milioni da spendere vai a Napoli e ne offri 60 per Higuain che ti sistema l'attacco per 5 anni e voglio vederlo De Laurentis rifiutarli quei soldi, con il resto del budget prendi Strootman e Hummels e hai la dorsale della squadra per i prossimi anni, con le cessioni fai le operazioni di contorno tipo Baselli e se vuoi Bertolacci.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Giugno 2015)

Ormai nessuna notizia di mercato è più credibile, noi non siamo credibili.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Condom proverà a prendere quel mezzo cesso di Dzeko



Adebascior è ancora vivo?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Adebascior è ancora vivo?



Sì ma costa, io virerei su Drogba che ha il contratto in scadenza.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Adebascior è ancora vivo?



Occhio ad Eto'o


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma a parte tutto, lo sanno che esistono anche le seconde punte? non è che devi prendere per forza un centravanti se son rimasti solo cessi.



Se a Galliani gli nomini seconde punte ti va a prendere Lavezzi e gli da l'ingaggio più alto di tutta la serie A


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se a Galliani gli nomini seconde punte ti va a prendere Lavezzi e gli da l'ingaggio più alto di tutta la serie A



lavezzi + dzeko....cii penso da ieri


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Occhio a Duvan Zapata


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ormai nessuna notizia di mercato è più credibile, noi non siamo credibili.



.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan starebbe puntando fortemente su Luiz Adriano, con un piano ben preciso: acquistare il calciatore a parametro zero, visto che andrà in scadenza. Ma non è detto che gli ucraini accettino.*



scusate la domanda, ma allora jackson martinez galliani dice che è saltato...ma a me non sembra che l'atletico l'abbia ufficializzato.
non è che niente niente è stata tutta una montatura? perchè non rilancia il milan? mah


----------



## Torros (21 Giugno 2015)

grandi prese per i fondelli, fino a questo momento..


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> scusate la domanda, ma allora jackson martinez galliani dice che è saltato...ma a me non sembra che l'atletico l'abbia ufficializzato.
> non è che niente niente è stata tutta una montatura? perchè non rilancia il milan? mah



è andato.... giocherà con il chicharito.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

a questo punto prenderei griezmann e mi terrei destro


----------



## sion (21 Giugno 2015)

cioe l'atletico coppia d'attaco jackson-vietto..roba che dovevamo fare noi


----------



## Ciachi (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Occhio a Duvan Zapata



Okaka chuka


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2015)

se prendono bacca è la fine...lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, i grandi giocatori non vogliono venire, puntare sui migliori giovani del panorama mondiale fa così schifo??? e magari si prova a strappare ibra al psg ma anche qui è impossibile. Invece di spendere 30 mln per quella ciofeca di bacca, prendere mitrovic e lukaku?


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Okaka chuka



ahhaha hahahhaah ahhahahaah


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se prendono bacca è la fine...lo ripeterò fino alla nausea, i grandi giocatori non vogliono venire, puntare sui migliori giovani del panorama mondiale fa così schifo??? e magari si prova a strappare ibra al psg ma anche qui è impossibile. Invece di spendere 30 mln per quella ciofeca di bacca, prendere mitrovic e lukaku?



Ma magari, anche solo Mitrovic con Tielemans.

Però qualcuno esperto e di personalità ci vuole, ecco qualche talento con Ibra sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, anche solo Mitrovic con Tielemans.
> 
> Però qualcuno esperto e di personalità ci vuole, ecco qualche talento con Ibra sarebbe perfetto.



esatto, in attacco ci serve re zlatan (impossibile) e poi giovani talenti.


----------



## cassandrasoccer (21 Giugno 2015)

Non lo prendono Bacca, tranquilli.
Basta.
Vi state ammalando.
Anche volendo Bacca non verrà. Ha quasi 30 anni se non la gioca adesso la CL....
Al suo posto meglio Muriel. Ed è tutto dire...
Qualcuno penso a qualche giocatore del Napoli ( a parte la trollata zapata)?


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, anche solo Mitrovic con Tielemans.
> 
> Però qualcuno esperto e di personalità ci vuole, ecco qualche talento con Ibra sarebbe perfetto.



Mitrovic e Tielemans mi sembrano migliore acquisti che Kondogbia e Jackson. Ma non farano mai una cosa intelligente.


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Mitrovic vuole andare al Benfica.

Io lancio lì un nome, o meglio, RIlancio...era uscito qualche tempo fa, ma entrato subito nel dimenticatoio.
Lukaku.
Come caratteristiche fisiche, più o meno siamo ai livelli di Martinez...il prezzo è lo stesso, anzi meno....e il procuratore è Speedy Pizza Mino.
Gli indizi ci sono tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mitrovic vuole andare al Benfica.
> 
> Io lancio lì un nome, o meglio, RIlancio...era uscito qualche tempo fa, ma entrato subito nel dimenticatoio.
> Lukaku.
> ...



Per lukaku ci vogliono almeno 40 mln....
Comunque mitrovic sarebbe l'ideale per costo e qualità. E poi bisogna provare a tuti i costi a prendere ibra. E tutto il resto su centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2015)

Bè lukaku sarebbe meglio sia di bacca che di luiz che anche di dzeko (che non so se abbia 40 anni perchè è da 15 anni che gioca in inghilterra.)


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> toni? ha 40 anni quasi



Guarda in linea di massima avrei bestemmiato per questa soluzione, proprio per il motivo che hai detto tu. Però ho fatto le seguenti considerazioni:

1. Toni sta ancora abbastanza bene fisicamente e tecnicamente. Tanto da aver fatto bene negli ultimi 2 anni, vincendo nello scorso campionato la classifica marcatori di serie a, davanti a Tevez e insieme a icardi. Questo lascia pensare che anche il prossimo anno potrà ancora fare un discreto numero di goal (12-15 goal). Oltre a garantire un buon supporto di testa.
2. Noi dobbiamo fare solo il campionato di serie a. Dove Toni é appunto capocannoniere in carica.
3. Bacca o luis adriano quanto farebbero di più? Io non credo che possano fare 30 goal, é più probabile che ne possano fare 15-20 se si integrano subito. Ma ad esempio non sarebbero una gran mano per la difesa sui calci piazzati.
4. Alla luce delle considerazioni di cui sopra, quale sarebbe il rapporto costi/beneficio? Quale l'indice di rischio di fallimento?
5. Quali sono i reparti che necessitano sicuramente di interventi più pesanti? Per me centrocampo e difesa, ben prima dell'attacco
6. Che budget abbiamo? Io non credo moltissimo.

Alla luce di tutte queste considerazioni ho valutato che Toni sarebbe il profilo ideale in questo momento. É futuribile? Certamente no, ma ritengo che gettare 30 milioni per Bacca o luiz Adriano, lasciando scoperti altri ruoli, sarebbero altrettanto non futuribili. 
E poi non dovrebbe essere acquistato da solo, ma con una seconda punta con potenziale come Gabbiadini che non costa tantissimo.

Poi certo, se riescono a portarci Cavani o higuain o Benzema sarei più che felice. Ma tu pensi che siano in grado? Io no.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

cassandrasoccer ha scritto:


> Non lo prendono Bacca, tranquilli.
> Basta.
> Vi state ammalando.
> Anche volendo Bacca non verrà. Ha quasi 30 anni se non la gioca adesso la CL....
> ...


Si 2 giocatori in particolare: higuain e Gabbiadini


----------



## Ciachi (21 Giugno 2015)

Scordatevi i giocatori del Napoli! Delaurentis la sua "mercanzia" se la fa pagare carissima!!! Tanto per dire...Higuain dice che ha una clausola rescissoria di 100 mil di euro!!!! Ora se anche ha sparato una cacchiata...meno di 60 non lo cede!!


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Higuain va via dal Napoli per giocare la CL e viene al Milan? Lui escludetelo a priori.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Giugno 2015)

Secondo tuttomercatoweb il popolo milanista sta riempendo il web di insulti a J Martinez! In particolar modo lo definirebbero 'traditore'


----------



## kollaps (21 Giugno 2015)

Queste sono le controindicazioni dell'eccessiva sovraesposizione mediatica del calciomercato.
I tifosi (con poco cervello aggiungerei, ma sono tanti) si comportano con i calciatori, proprio come farebbero delle fan con il loro attore preferito...non riuscendo a distinguere la finzione dalla realtà.
Vengono messe in bocca ai calciatori parole non loro, che li fanno passare per "traditori" o altro. 
Allo stesso modo di un personaggio buono che diventa il killer della sitazione, da amato diventa inviso a tutti.
Io non so se è un bene questa piega che sta prendendo il calcio, di stipendi milionari, trasferimenti gonfiati, fondi oscuri e sovraesposizione mediatica...fatto sta che questo è e questo dobbiamo accettare


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2015)

Jackson era perfetto per noi, delusione.


----------



## Memories of the Time (21 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Secondo tuttomercatoweb il popolo milanista sta riempendo il web di insulti a J Martinez! In particolar modo lo definirebbero 'traditore'



Ah, non di insulti alla dirigenza ahahah Ma dai...


----------



## rossonerodasempre (21 Giugno 2015)

La Colombia e' fuori dalla Coppa America, finalmente sapremo presto la verità su JM


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Giugno 2015)

cmq in tutto sto caos, jackson NON è ancora ufficiale per l'at madrid


----------



## rossonerodasempre (21 Giugno 2015)

Fossi in Galliani dopo aver preso questi tonfi gli direi, guarda ho capito che vuoi la Champions,
Noi ti offriamo 5 milioni l'anno vuoi venire?


----------



## GenioSavicevic (22 Giugno 2015)

Sul mercato non ci sono giocatori dalla caretteristiche di Jackson, a sto punto andiamo su giocatori simili anche se più giovani e meno maturi: Benteke o Salomon Rondon sono gli unici 2 che mi piacerebbero


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Jackson era perfetto per noi, delusione.



Non capisco perche

a me Dzeko sembra piu forte sia di Mandzukic ma sopratutto di questo affamato colombiano, ha solo bisogno di giocare con regolarità, come loro ha anche 29 anni costa pure meno e anche un dicchiarato tifoso rossonero


----------



## il condor (22 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco perche
> 
> a me Dzeko sembra piu forte sia di Mandzukic ma sopratutto di questo affamato colombiano, ha solo bisogno di giocare con regolarità, come loro ha anche 29 anni costa pure meno e anche un dicchiarato tifoso rossonero



jackson era un mix tra potenza e fiuto del gol mentre dzeko è un paracarro allucinante. è troppo lento e statico ed ha fatto una stagione disastrosa al city


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non capisco perche
> 
> a me Dzeko sembra piu forte sia di Mandzukic ma sopratutto di questo affamato colombiano, ha solo bisogno di giocare con regolarità, come loro ha anche 29 anni costa pure meno e anche un dicchiarato tifoso rossonero



Siamo onesti comunque.
Dzeko in questo Milan, con questa proprietà e questa dirigenza non ci viene. Pure se lo strapagassimo.
La nostra credibilità è distrutta.
Possiamo prendere solo giocatori di squadre di Europa League, e comunque escludendo quelli in ballo per andare nelle big d'Europa, e quelli fuori dalle coppe o provenienti dal Sud America.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2015)

adesso il mercenario non ne fa dichiarazioni??.....gentaglia.


----------

